

Yahoo Decides to Fire Its Brightest Tech Minds. Facebook Will Gladly Take Them.  - mrkmcknz
http://pandodaily.com/2012/03/16/yahoo-decides-to-fire-its-brightest-tech-minds-facebook-will-gladly-take-them/

======
dreadsword
So Yahoo! is essentially a two pronged business: Patent litigation, and asset
firesales. Oh, and fantasy football. That sucks. I always rooted for the once-
king and perpetual underdog.

